# :
<p>. ,         2 </p>
<blockquote>
  <p>         -               .  ,          ,   ,  ,             ,            .   ,           .            1  2005 .     ,        , -  ,     ()   .  ,             2005 .                 .               - .    ,  ,                    .       . </p>
</blockquote>
<p>,        -   ,      ,    :   -,    (..            ); -,     ,   ; -,       ; -,            -   ,       ( , ,    ..).     ,  ,                    . </p>
<p>    ,           15.04.98 .  66- (.  2.11.04 .)    ,         ( -   66-),               .    ,     ,       .

*  :* http://www.klerk.ru/articles?56793

----------


## svikh

"       "
.            , ..    .        , ,  .
"   . 421        ....  ,   ,       . "
     - .      ,         ( 300  500 /,    ).
, ,    , .. -   ,       .
"  1  2005 .     ,     "
..  ,        ,    26      ...
       . ,      ? +?

----------


## .

,  ,   ,       ?        .    *svikh*,    ? 
 ,     6%    ,     .

----------


## zas77

> .    ,     ,       .


  ,    : ,    ,       . 
 .2 . 4  15.04.98.  66- : 
 ,         (),         ,     .   ,       ** ,      ,     ,       . 
       .         . ,     .   ,     (-  )  .   ,   ,    (, , ).  
      ,   .  :Stick Out Tongue: 

       (. .3  4   ).  
,        . .

----------


## svikh

> ,   ,       ?        .    *svikh*,    ? 
>  ,     6%    ,     .


  .
     -       ,      . ..          .
 ,    ,       ,        ,         - (+ )       .
 ,      ,          14% -   ?

----------


## .

*svikh*,        ! ..       .    ?

----------


## svikh

:Frown:  .
       -   .
..        ,  ..    . 
         .

----------

(.45  58).           ,  . .  .   ,     (2003 .)   .     .   ,       ,   .  (!)    .   ()                 .

----------


## zas77

> *svikh*,        ! ..       .    ?


,     ,      .   
 :Wow:

----------


## Antonovskaya

,           ,          .     ,   .  ,    ,    . ,   ,  ,    , ,      ,-   .

----------


## zas77

> ,           ...


       ,         - ?

----------

( ) 
      () ,    . 
  ? 
     . 
   ,        ( )  
   ,   ,     . 
  ,     ,          ,    . 
     ? 
     66-  15.04.1998.    ,    
   ,    : 
,       (,     , ,     , ,     ) -  ,             -   ,     ( - ,     );..,    ,     ,         ,   . 
   ,       66-  15.04.1998   ,      . 

    ,           ,     -        : 
1. ,   ; 
2.        () ; 
3.  (       ,        -) 
   ,       .    ,    ,  ,      
     . 
1 
          : 
1.  ,   ,       ,     .?..........; 
2.    .,           .(    ,    -        - ); 
3   .           ,         . 
4. .          ..      .     . 
2 

2.1 

  ,     
1..   ()          .   .     ,    .   ,    (  )    . 
    ,            ,       :      (    )      . 
2..     ,          : 
     -           , 



  ,          - -  ,    ,     ()       . 
   66-  15.04.1998    ,   ,        (    ). ,           ,   - ,           -     66-  15.04.1998    . 
   66-  15.04.1998        .          -   ,     . 
         , ,     -     . 
      ,  - . 
    ,        ,    : 
1.     
2. +    -        
     -  - ,     -+-- 
  -       . 
    -             (         15 )  5-10 . 
  ,     21  2007 . # 168            ,      :              . 
        ,     -      ,         . 
    :  , , . 
          ,     . 
2.2 
 ,     . 
,     ,  , , -       .         . 
3 

        : 
1.       . 
2.   . 
   ,     -     .   . 
   . 
   ,                  . 
                    . 
               ,   . 
                         . 
        .   ,          . 
        . 
     . ,    .           ,             . 
    : 
 -          .   ( ) ,    .       -    ,        ,    . 
-      . 
     1    . 
      ,                 . 
        : 
    ; 
                  . 
   19  2002 . N 833   : 
10.       ,     ,    ,    ()  ,    ,         . 
              . 
  : 
          ; 
           ,     ,      ,   ,        ,        
 ǹ28   02.01.2000        24.        
1.             ,    , ,    ,       ,      . 
2. ,    ,       ,       . 

    ()   . 
      . 
    (    )     (         )   . 
          .,               . 

- - 
      : 
1.    ,    ,       ,   ,   .            1 .      .   --  ( ).           ,             .       
2.        .              ,         .        .              . 
          .     .         : 
           ,   ; 
          ( ),           ,                
      ,                            ,      . 
              (      ,     )     . 
- - 
     ,        (    ). 
           . 
                 . 
 : 


             酅 
  .   .   ?

----------


## 33

,       (   )?

----------


## .

.3 .236.          .

----------


## Antonovskaya

: 
1.           (    2008?). 
2.        . 
   , ,       ,    .    10%   ,     -,  90%  ,  ,    .     ,       "",   ,      .
,        ,    ,   . 
 :  ,     ,    ,      ,    .  -  ,                 .
  .      ,  ,       6 ,         ,       . 
    ,       .
    -  ,        .
   ,         ,   , ,    ,   ,   .
      1    3  (    2 ),       ..,     .
  ,           .           .        ,    . 
     ,    . 
 , ,     ,        .
,     ,        (     )     5   ( 1 . ). 
            +    -       .
   .

----------

50 %   .      ?       ?

----------


## .



----------

,  .    80- ,     ,     (  ) -  .          2006 .,    .         -     .         2008 .    .   2008     , 31  2009         .   2009       .        ,   :      !   ,    .    ?    ?

----------


## .

.        ,          ?

----------


## Kommandor

> ?


     .

----------


## .

,    ?    ,     ()    .

----------


## Kommandor

,  ,    :


> .        ,          ?


 


> ,    ?    ,     ()

----------


## .

?    ,     .     -   ,   .   -  .     2009 ,      ,        .    ,     ,

----------


## Kommandor

> ,

----------


## .

?   388 ,    ,       .

----------


## Kommandor

,    ,   -66 -     .
  ..,      -      5 .
               .
   ..    ,       (    )

----------


## .

*Kommandor*,    ,   ,   .     ,    .    ,     .   ,         :Wink: 



> ..,      -      5 .


 



> ,      1  20      ,     ()              ,  ,  ,          * 1  2010*       36    .


 



> ..    ,       (    )


  :Wink:

----------


## Kommandor

> ,   ,   .     ,    .    ,     .


       -  .

----------


## .

,      ,    .

----------


## Kommandor

*       ?             ?* 


.4 .14    15.04.1998  66-  ,           ,               .     ,        ,     .  .26     21.02.2000  56         ,           ,           ,             (  ,    ,            )        .    ,                 .         ,    ,       ,                . 
    2  .. 
: http://www.nalog.ru

----------


## .

*Kommandor*,     -     ,     ,         :Embarrassment: 



> ,        ,     .


      .   ?

----------


## Kommandor

.  ,     .
,   .
  -  .
  .

----------


## .

> .


            .  ,    ,   2006-2008 , ..     . 



> -  .
>   .


                 ,     .

----------


## Kommandor

> .  ,    ,   2006-2008 , ..     .

----------


## .

.   ,

----------


## Kommandor

:     23.04.2009 N 03-05-05-02/24
*        ,       .*
:     20.04.2009 N 03-05-05-02/19 
*   ()        31.01.1998                ,            ,    ,    ,         .*

----------


## .

*Kommandor*,     ,   .     .               .
    ,    ,    -.       ,    .

----------


## Kommandor

> Kommandor,     ,   .


 



> 


  ,          .     ,  ..    :


> ,    ,    -...


              .
     -    .
    ,  ""   .
 ,   , ....
             ,  ...........
  .  ,     .........
  .

----------


## .

> ,  ""

----------


## Kommandor

>

----------


## .

#23 .      ,          


> .

----------


## Kommandor

> 25.     
> 
> 1.         .     .8 .        ,  ,      ,     ,    ;       ,            ;  ;      ,  ;       ;  ,          - .


http://www.pravoteka.ru/lib/zp/0002/46.html

----------


## .

,    -    ,      :Frown: 
 -     .            :Frown:

----------


## Kommandor

> ,


      ,      :



> 9.   
> 
> 1.            .


    ?

----------


## Kommandor

,       .
,

----------


## .

*Kommandor*,         .  , ,      . ,  ,    . 
 .                   :Frown:

----------


## Kommandor

-         .



> ()        31.01.1998                ,            ,    ,   ,


          .   : ** .

----------


## .

> .


.

----------


## Kommandor

> -         .


             .

     .

----------


## .

*Kommandor*,     ""  :Wink:

----------


## Kommandor

.

----------


## safarovalara

!  .
  ,     -    ...   6  ,   ,  ?   -  (          ),  (          ), ! (/        ),    (   ,  ,  - ),        (    ) ..   .                   ,    ,  -   :   ,   (12 .)       (   ).  .

----------


## Kommandor

> 


 ,         ?
               .
     ?

----------


## kolzo

!            ?            .        .              (?

----------


## .

*kolzo*,       !

----------


## Kommandor

> (?


    ,      \                  ,            /.
      /  .

    .
    "  "       334  21.04.2009 
   -    .     31.08.2006 N 530, 21.03.2007 N 168,  26.07.2007 N 484,  14.02.2009 N 114, 14.02.2009 N 118,  21.04.2009 N 334,  15.06.2009 N 492)

----------


## kolzo

.         .

----------


## kolzo

.    ,  .      ,           .            .  :Frown:

----------


## kolzo

[QUOTE=Kommandor;52316475]    ,      \                  ,            /.
      /  .

         .  .     ,       ,

----------


## Kommandor

> kolzo
>          .


  ? 
  .



> ,       ,


 -     ?  ?
   ?
           ?
           ,        .

          ?
  ?   ?

----------


## stas

,          .

----------


## kolzo

.            .      .       .          .  ?        -.      8    76 .    (     . :Frown:

----------


## kolzo

-,   (, ,  . )          /, ..  ,      :  ,      .

   :         (   ,   , ..   ).      ,      .   (    ,    .,   :Big Grin:  )    , ..      ,     .     ,  ,   .         .

  :   / (   )        ( ,   ,  )           .        ?    .

----------


## Kommandor

> ,          .


stas,    :       - 




> kolzo
>    .


 ,  ?
*  26  2003 . N 35- " " (   22 , 30  2004 ., 18  2006 ., 4  2007 ., 14 , 25  2008 .)*
http://www.garant.ru/law/85656-001.htm
      -


> 15  2009 . N 492
> 
> 
>     , 
>    ()





> 


    ?
   -           .  ,          .



> .          .


   -  .
   () ,             (     -122)               \,       ,     (     ,       )     .      -           -     ( )





> :         (   ,   , ..   ).      ,


  ?        (   )
http://www.fas.gov.ru/monopoly/power/a_25365.shtml



> (    ,    .,   )    , ..      ,


   ,    -   /.
   /      .
. 



> ,  ,   .         .


    ,         ?     ,           .
  .       .   ?       .    (  )



> :   / (   )        ( ,   ,  )           .        ?    .


  -      .

----------


## kolzo

.   ,   .     "" ,   .  :Big Grin:         .

----------


## zas77

> ,    -   /.
>    /      .


       .  .

----------


## Kommandor

> .   ,   .     "" ,   .         .


     .
  .




> zas77
>        .  .


,     ,     ,

----------


## zas77

> / (   )        ( ,   ,  )           .        ?    .


! ! !
 ,       .  :Wow: 

  ,     ?  :Wink: 
    ,       :Frown:

----------


## zas77

> ,     ,     ...


,      .          . 
  ...  :Wow: 

,   .   .

----------


## Kommandor

?        ?

----------

> <p>. ,         2 </p>
> <blockquote>
>   <p>         -               .  ,          ,   ,  ,             ,            .   ,           .            1  2005 .     ,        , -  ,     ()   .  ,             2005 .                 .               - .    ,  ,                    .       . </p>
> </blockquote>
> <p>,        -   ,      ,    :   -,    (..            ); -,     ,   ; -,       ; -,            -   ,       ( , ,    ..).     ,  ,                    . </p>
> <p>    ,           15.04.98 .  66- (.  2.11.04 .)    ,         ( -   66-),               .    ,     ,       .
> 
> *  :* http://www.klerk.ru/articles?56793


    ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## zas77

> ?


,    ,         ,    ( - ) ,    ,         - .  :Frown: 
,     ,       . ,  ,     ,   ,   ..  ..     ,      .

----------


## ilija

!

   .

1.           ? ,   2005       ,     -    . 

2.    ?     ?

3.           .
-     
-   -               .
-       ,               .
-             ,             ,   .

..    ,      ,     .  :Frown:

----------


## zas77

> 1.           ? 
> 1.1) ,   2005       ,     -    . 
> 
> 2.    ?     ?
> 
> 3.


1. .    ** ,  **.

1.1.    .        ,    -. 

2.           

3.            .   ,                        (  ) .

----------


## ilija

> 1. .    ** ,  **.


          ?
    .  ,           , ..        .             , ,   .      -  .
   ?




> 1.1.    .        ,    -.


..    ,         ,        ,  .    ?   - ,       ?




> 2.


, .




> 3.            .   ,                        (  ) .


   .       .
    ,      ?
     .

----------


## Antonovskaya

"    .  ,           , ..        .             , ,   .      -  .
   ?"
          ,       ,     (  3   6   ), - 83 .
   ,    .

----------


## zas77

> ,       ,


 .

----------


## ilija

> ,       ,     (  3   6   ), - 83 .


.. 83           ?
    -.

----------


## zas77

> .. 83           ?


  .   ,      .

----------


## ilija

> .   ,      .


,    ,       ,     . :Frown: 

,                  .

    ???  83

----------


## Antonovskaya

" .           ".
       .
  ,       ,     3 .
  .

----------


## Antonovskaya

".. 83           ?     -".
83 .      1 .
      ,      .
  .

----------


## zas77

> ???  83


 **        (. .31  ).      ,    .

 , ,    ( 30 ) **  (   ).  83 .   2490 .

----------


## Antonovskaya

",    ,       ,     ".
    ,                .           ,      .
                   .               .
         (  15 )     ,               .
 !

----------


## surmyis

.
     ,        ,         . :     ?   ,      .     ( 6%)

----------


## .

.      .
    .2 .251

----------


## surmyis

?

----------


## surmyis

,  6%  -   :Smilie:

----------


## .



----------

> :     ?   ,      .     ( 6%)


13%    .   ,    .

----------


## .

13%?       ?   :Wink:

----------

,       ?
  ?

----------


## .

-,     . 
       ,    ?

----------

.

----------


## .

:Wink:

----------


## surmyis

.
  .  ,              .

----------


## .

-       :Smilie:  
 . ,   .

----------


## surmyis

.    :Smilie:

----------


## surmyis

.    .  ,  ..      ,      . :  6%        ?  .

----------


## .

,  .

----------


## surmyis

, .

----------


## .



----------


## 163

.       .     -  ,     ,           .       ..         ( 6%), ,       ,       ,     .       ,     ,  .     ,   ,     .           / ?

----------


## surmyis

/.   /,        . . 1)      86  87(  ) 2) , / ,   .   .  .

----------


## lara4ka

.     :      ,       .   ,   ,    .  ??? ??,    :   ,  , ,  ,  .  ???    -,    .     .

----------


## .

*lara4ka*,     ?

----------


## zas77

> ,       .


          ?

----------


## zas77

> ???  ??


, ?      .      ,       ?

----------

, .

  2009 
  . 
            ,   . 

   .       .
     . 
     . 
       .  ,    54        .
 ?
    ?

----------

,           .       ,   -      .   ?    ,    .

----------


## zas77

**, 
      " " (),  ,      .        .          .

   .  !

----------

> .     :      ,       .   ,   ,    .  ??? ??,    :   ,  , ,  ,  .  ???    -,    .     .


            ,        .      ? :yes:

----------

, 2-     .
  .
 .
  .

----------


## .

**, ,         ? 
    -       .   -     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Queen13Elizabeth

.  , , . 
      .    :       ?    .

----------


## .

.  ,  .     6%,   .          1

----------


## Queen13Elizabeth

.

   1  20011 ?

----------


## .

20011  ,      :Smilie: 
 1  2012

----------


## Queen13Elizabeth

,  , 2012        :yes: 
  !    :Smilie:

----------

?         ?

   ?

     ?    ?
1      

 2-   ?

----------


## .

07. 
    ,    .        86    
  2      90  91 .    
     .  .

----------

,        .  

  2-   ?

----------

(    ), , ,
    ,  ,    (07)

,    (    ),
,     ,  ,
 ,  07

----------


## .

**,      ?     .

----------

,

----------

.!   ,          (,        ,        ).         ,  ,         .   ,  ,   ,         ,   .      .
       ,     .      :   -      ? ,         ,     ,   - ? , .    - ,      .

----------


## .

**, ,   ,      -    ,     ,        .
        ,      ,    . 



> 


   ,    .    ,       4   ,       .
      , .    -  ((

----------


## .

> : 
> 1.           (    2008?). 
> 2.        . 
>    , ,       ,    .    10%   ,     -,  90%  ,  ,    .     ,       "",   ,      .
> ,        ,    ,   . 
>  :  ,     ,    ,      ,    .  -  ,                 .
>   .      ,  ,       6 ,         ,       . 
>     ,       .
>     -  ,        .
> ...


  :     ?

 .

----------


## .

,     ,    ?    ,     ?
   .

 .

----------


## zas77

> 


  ,         ? 
   ,          (     )

----------


## zas77

**, 
   ,  ,     ,      ,   .     .  ,     .        ..

----------


## zas77

> 1)     ,    ? 
> 2)    ,     ?


1) ,  .    15.04.1998.  66-   . ( ).

2)        . 20 (,   , -    )   ,    ,        ()     ,                .

----------

!        ,   ,    ,     ,       ,    .         ,     ,     ,     ,       . 
    ,          ,        ?     ,   , ?

----------


## WSdl

,      ?            ,        .      " " ,     -   .

----------


## Antonovskaya

> :     ?
> 
>  .


      ,      
http://house-dacha.ru/dokumentyi-snt...uyu-sobst.html

.    .      .   rossovet.ru           .   !    

           ,      90-   ,      ,       .   
         , ,  ,   ,  ,      .
   , ,               ,                .
         15  1998 .  66-  ,      ,    28,  ,     ,     ,      .
    14  ,  ,     ,  ,          .
                      .
     ,   ,     .
                .
,  ,        ,            ( 8   ),          .
        ,       ,   .
   ,  ,         ,      ,         ,  .
  ,            , , ,     ,   ,       .
    253      ,       ,      .
 ,    ,     ,     ,        .
  3    15  1998 .  66- " ,      " ,      ,           , , , , ,      ,   ,      ,                       .
,      ,       ,       66-,

----------


## svetalana

.          .       0,5%        ( ).   ?     ?

----------


## .

> 0,5%


 -?

----------


## svetalana

,    2007 .     0,5%.

----------


## .

.

----------


## svetalana

: "      0,5%           ",      .         ?

----------


## svetalana

0,5%      ?

----------


## .

,   .  ,  ,    .        .

----------


## svetalana

.

----------


## svetalana

,     .      ,       , ,  ,       ,  ,  . -      .     - .        .

----------


## svetalana

. -?

----------


## .

,       .   ,

----------


## zas77

> .


     ,

----------


## svetalana

119575,00,  3         (    )?

----------


## svetalana

., ,  ? 1. 2050  2.  10  50,    20  10.   3.  71 51,  10  20 71       .

----------


## .

*svetalana*, ,      ,     ?

----------


## svetalana

-    119575,00  .   ?      .19?      19?         01       ?

----------


## svetalana

.

----------


## .

,    ...    ,  .
:       -

----------


## svetalana

, ,

----------


## zas77

> **     (    )?


    ?  4         .
 ,  ,  ,      .

, ,         ? ,    .      ,        (. .4  66-).

P.S.

----------


## svetalana

4      -   ,       -    ,    ,      .        -     4      ,     ,           ?

----------


## .

*svetalana*,     .       ?            ?  :Frown:

----------

